# Diy homemade spinning wheel



## jamienman (Sep 11, 2014)

www.porterthread.com
www.spinningdaily.com


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Have you tried to make it? If so, we would love to see how you did it.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

www.porterthreads.com
Missing the 's'.


----------



## jamienman (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes sorry forgot the "s". No i have not made it yet but i plan to this winter and i will be sure to post info and photos as i go.


----------

